Ask HN: What are your favorite books? - bourn
======
SirLJ
All time favorites, books I re read every few years, they are more on the
adventure/business/money making side:

Non fiction:

A Man For All Markets by Edward O. Thorp
[http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-
markets/](http://www.edwardothorp.com/books/a-man-for-all-markets/)

More Money Than God by Sebastian Mallaby
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_Money_Than_God](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_Money_Than_God)

Fiction:

The Asian Saga by James Clavell
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asian_Saga](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asian_Saga)

The Master and Margarita by Mikhail Bulgakov
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_and_Margarita](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Master_and_Margarita)

------
yesenadam
Too many to mention. A list of books I've read more times than any others -
many times each:

SARK's first 4-5 books, Robert Fulghum's books, Emerson's essays, Hazlitt's
essays, Bertrand Russell's essays (e.g. _Sceptical Essays_ , _Unpopular
Essays_ ), GK Chesterton's essays and his book _Heretics_ , Nietzsche's books,
William James' essays, RL Stevenson's essays, La Rochefoucauld's _Maxims_ , La
Bruyere's _Characters_ , Kurt Vonnegut's _The Sirens of Titan_ , Ben Zander's
_The Art of Possibility_...

------
vinchuco
[1]
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=HN%20favorite%20books&sort=byP...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=HN%20favorite%20books&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

[2] [https://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-
news](https://hackernewsbooks.com/top-books-on-hacker-news)

This question comes up a lot. Not that it's a bad one!

~~~
yesenadam
It came up recently that that second site, and other similar ones, scrape only
books in links to Amazon, sometimes other sellers. And the sites showing these
lists are usually affiliated with Amazon, e.g. hackernewsbooks says:

"The website is sustained via referrals from Amazon book links. ... All links
to Amazon, Safaribooks and O'Reilly get extracted once a week from Hacker News
posts, make sure they are indeed books and then rank them based on how often
they are mentioned and the karma of the user"

------
oldsklgdfth
I recently read "Rules for Radicals" by Saul Alinksy, it's a book on how to go
about politically organize communities. It's sort of like the underdog's
machivellian Prince.

I recommend it. The story behind how I came across it is also pretty
interesting.

------
thesalamih
"An Astronaut's Guide to Life on Earth" by Chris Hadfield.

I've read many books on self-improvement, software, and start-ups, but nothing
left an impression like this one.

------
asicsp
too many to list here :) [1]

my favorites from when I got bit by the reading bug are 'Harry Potter' and
'Sherlock Holmes' \- I've read them many times and plan to read them every few
years...

[1]
[https://github.com/learnbyexample/curated_resources/blob/mas...](https://github.com/learnbyexample/curated_resources/blob/master/books_movies_tvshows/books.md)

------
oldmancoyote
Tolkien's ring trilogy, Eddison's Mistress of Mistress's, and Hemingway's For
Whom the Bell Tolls

------
r0br0dz
Bhagavad-gita as it is 1972 ed

